# Toro Power Max 826 OXE vs Honda vs MTD Yardworks 24"/208 CC



## coptic (Jan 4, 2017)

Been checking these forums often in my quest for a snowblower but it's time for me to seek some help!

I live in a new residential area in the Canadian Praries that is not built up yet so we get quite large snow drifts....concrete drivway 2 cars wide by about 3 cars long. We're on a cul de sac that doesn't get plowed for a couple of days after a snowfall or not at all after wind drifts so ideally I would use the blower to clear the street as well. Right now dependant on neighbours to do this.

I've narrowed down my snowblower needs to these options:

 MTD Yardworks 24-in 208cc PowerMore 2-Stage Snowblower (I have a rain cheque for $799.99) I have a link but I can't post it because I'm a new member.
 Toro Power Max® 826 OXE - 37781 ($1,329 from a local dealer)
 To throw a twist, my parent's neighbours have a honda that they only used twice (not sure which model but it cost them $4,000) that they're willing to let go for $2,000 only...but it seems overkill for my needs.

Prices in Canadian dollars before tax.

I know the Toro is a better machine than the MTD but the biggest factor is the price difference. I like the Toro way more but I need convincing that the Toro is worth the almost $600 difference after taxes. Is it worth it for my needs? The Honda just seems overkill for my needs although it's $500 more than the Toro after taxes.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I am a Toro man......but I think that the Honda without taxes is the way to go. I know that is what I would do with out thinking to long. Let us know what you decide on. If you were closer to me I would sell you my Toro and pick up the Honda.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The toro is well worth the extra $$ over the mtd. But the real deal is with the Honda....


----------



## coptic (Jan 4, 2017)

I know what you guys are saying...to top it off the neighbours are retired farmers that take care of their machines very well and are very trustworthy so the machine really is as good as new.

I initially very quickly dismissed the Honda because I couldn't imagine spending that much on a snowblower but after spending more time on the forums here I started considering it.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

If I had to deal with wind drifts so large that the street plows don't show up,I don't see how ANY snowblower would be so large as to be overkill.

Way better to have too much machine than find out you don't have enough.

Get the MTD brands out of your mind-right now.You need a real snowblower that will last.The Toro is a far better machine than the MTD-period.

If the Honda is in your price range,go for it.I've never used one,but many people consider them to be the cream of the crop-well,Yamaha too if you're a bank robber by trade and can afford one.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm with everyone else here who doesn't have to spend their own money. You won't regret the Honda when you're halfway through clearing the street.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

If you have that big of drive&drifts I would get a truck with a plow on it. that way you can stay nice and warm with a coffee, soda or whatever. instead of freezing your TUKUS off out there in the great white north.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Look at it as $2,000.xx over 25 years and it is a great great buy. The MTD will be replaced with in 10 years now a days. You pay for quality and with no tax on the Honda that puts it very close to the Toro. For a couple hundred over the Toro it is a must buy .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I would take the TORO over a Honda anyday.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> If you have that big of drive&drifts I would get a truck with a plow on it. that way you can stay nice and warm with a coffee, soda or whatever. instead of freezing your TUKUS off out there in the great white north.mg::emoticon-south-park


 If the OP is complaining about the price of a Toro over an MTD,somehow I don't see a plow truck in his future.Even rot-box yard trucks start at about $2000 around here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> If the OP is complaining about the price of a Toro over an MTD,somehow I don't see a plow truck in his future.Even rot-box yard trucks start at about $2000 around here.


I was just tossing that out there for the masses here. if it was me I would do that in a NEW YORK minute.:icon-doh::icon-doh::icon-doh::icon-doh::icon-doh:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Coptic, welcome to *SBF!!* while I like my toro's I would go for the larger Honda if I were you


----------



## coptic (Jan 4, 2017)

Called up the neighbours that had the Honda but they posted an advertisment and sold it on Monday for $2,300. Should have pulled the trigger when they offered it to us two weeks ago...oh well live and learn...

Put an order on the Toro...should be arriving next week.

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

coptic said:


> Called up the neighbours that had the Honda but they posted an advertisment and sold it on Monday for $2,300. Should have pulled the trigger when they offered it to us two weeks ago...oh well live and learn...
> 
> Put an order on the Toro...should be arriving next week.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone!


 congrats coptic


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

coptic said:


> Called up the neighbours that had the Honda but they posted an advertisment and sold it on Monday for $2,300. Should have pulled the trigger when they offered it to us two weeks ago...oh well live and learn...
> 
> Put an order on the Toro...should be arriving next week.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone!


You da' man,man.Enjoy your Toro.

Actually,I was half expecting you to jump back in here and say you just ordered a 2017 F-250 Super-Duty,extreme-service package,9-foot plow with all leather interior,cappuccino dispenser and mini-fridge.Oh well,I can't always live my dreams through others.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I would take the TORO over a Honda anyday.k:k:k:k:k:*


At the rate of the complaints coming in about the Hondas, if it's not one thing it's another, I'll have to agree with you. Don't get me wrong, I love everything Made by Hondas, but lately it seems like I've been hearing allot of complaints about them. 

I'd rather take the brand new toro as well. I'm sure it'll last just as long as the Honda.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

I`m surprised no one has suggested a snow fence to keep the large drifts away from the driveway to go along with the new blower. They do work.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Two words....heated driveway.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

pearlfinish said:


> At the rate of the complaints coming in about the Hondas, if it's not one thing it's another, I'll have to agree with you...


I'd be careful there. Doubtful that $2,000 Honda was one of the new generation HSS's that are going through teething problems.

The Japan built HS and Canadian HSS series are pretty darn solid.

Under $1,500 for a 9hp and under $2k for a 11 or 13hp Honda can be a great deal.

I don't trust_too many_reviews from people who blow so little snow, you could probably use a broom to clear their path for the car or truck. Not saying you are one of those Pearl, but they are out there.

Easy to bash a more expensive product just because it's more expensive.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

jrom said:


> I'd be careful there. Doubtful that $2,000 Honda was one of the new generation HSS's that are going through teething problems.
> 
> The Japan built HS and Canadian HSS series are pretty darn solid.
> 
> ...



Jrom, don't take me the wrong way, I love Honda!! Half of me is probably just jealous because my wife would have me neutered if I spent that much on a snowblower. A machine like that here in the city is pretty much a waist. Not that much snow, and properties aren't normally that big either (average size 15-20'x100-130'), mine is in the bigger of sizes (25'x136'), because I do have a 5 car driveway, which isn't very normal for the city. I only know 1 guy with a honda (not sure of the model), but he's very well off...maybe if I move to the suburbs one day I'll buy one. :wink:

But I'm not bashing Honda at all though...I just find it a little concerning to hear about some of the problems people are having with them lately.


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello coptic ! 3 years ago I was in the same situation.After 43 years leaving in an appartment I moved in my new house.My main issue was to chose a single stage or a 2 stage.For my internal yard the best option was a single stage,but I have to clean also a part of the common private street with no asphalt where it is was danger with small stones.Being very careful with my budget I had to choose a good report price quality for a snowblower.My choice was a MTD 56,a 2 stage machine 4 CP and 179 cm, MTD Thorx 55 engine. The first snow was around 25 cm and I was happy. The second snow was around 45 cm and I was becoming unhappy especially with the wheels traction. The third snow was around 30 cm and the belt from augers was broken.While waiting for the belt I was shoveling a lot.
The second year (to be short), again the belt from the traction broke...again I had to shovel like "Schwarzenegger"! The third year the transmission gear broke ...I had to shovel again. I had a lot of discussions with my wife, I wanted to buy a better performance machine and her to repair the old one because "it is a very good machine" ! And my unpleasant solution was to take my wife to help me shoveling in 45 cm of snow.After around 3 hours my wife came to the idea "let's buying a very performing machine because the shoveling is criminal" !!! Now I am a happy owner of a Honda.
Now I have the regret that I did not buy a better performing machine from the first time. Don't take a decision now, based just on the price because in the future you might regret it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> At the rate of the complaints coming in about the Hondas, if it's not one thing it's another, I'll have to agree with you. Don't get me wrong, I love everything Made by Hondas, but lately it seems like I've been hearing allot of complaints about them.
> 
> I'd rather take the brand new toro as well. I'm sure it'll last just as long as the Honda.


* The old school TORO'S and the POWERSHIFTS will out last any honda.*


----------

